# Good words for Due South Catering



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Last Saturday evening, Valentine's Day, our Bayou Babes and Bubbas had our party catered by Forum members, Michelle and Dalton. The food was excellent, on time, looked good and tasted great.

Michelle's Red Velvet Cake is the best I have ever had.

Thanks for a great feed.

Tom and Bobbie Vandiver and all the Bayou Bubbas and Babes


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhhhh...anybody who has not had Michelles (Rocklobster) and Daltons (DKdiver) unique style of wonderful cooking is missing out!

I am lucky enough to be friends with them, and partake of the food on a more regular basis! Top notch!


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (2/18/2009)*Ahhhhh...anybody who has not had Michelles (Rocklobster) and Daltons (DKdiver) unique style of wonderful cooking is missing out!quote]
> 
> I"LL SECOND THAT!!!!!:hoppingmad
> 
> ConvinceMichelle to cook some of her famous cookies, and you'll swear you died and went to heaven!!


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words you guys. It looks like we made the right decision to go public. Pretty soon, y'all will be able to have Due South cooking any time you want. We are opening a Cafe' in Seville Square. Due to the rapid growth of the catering business, we needed to move to a larger kitchen. The Historical folks wouldn't let us have the facility unless we agreed to also run a cafe', so here we grow again. We'll let you know when we're up and running. Wish us luck.

Thanks again for the support. You guys are great!


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

That is good to hear. We will stop by when you get openned.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Luck,,, we will be stopping by as well when you get it up and running,,,:usaflag


----------

